# English teaching in Nafplio?



## Miss Chloe (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm a CELTA qualified English teacher currently working in Livadeia. I like it there but I don't think it's forever (and I think Greece could be...I know England isn't). I've been asking my Greek friends about a similar sized town by the sea and many suggested Nafplio.

So, I'm going to have a little holiday there next week and would like to make contact with some frontistiria (or other teaching opportunities) while I'm there. However I'm having trouble finding anything on the Net, so if anyone has any contacts/info/advice I'd be really grateful.

Many thanks.

Chloe


----------

